# Does she look pregnant?



## Trouble and Xanax (Jun 20, 2013)

I got her at 11 weeks old, I have had her about two weeks. I am hoping she is just fat from too good/much food. She was in with another 11 week old female rat when I got her, however, I do not know if she had contact with males. I do not know what food she was fed either. Need opinions?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

A little maybe - not in tummy but her nipples. If she is, she'll pop at latest 21 days after you got her. Separate her for a week just to be safe either in a bin cage or a tank. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Trouble and Xanax (Jun 20, 2013)

ok, thank you


----------

